# Microphone picking up all other noises but my voice!



## JBG123 (Sep 1, 2016)

Made a new build a week ago and finally tried using my modmic after weeks in storage, turns out it can hear everything (clicking, bumping etc.) but my voice unless it is on max boost which gives it crazy static, any ideas on what the problem could be?

I'm using the:
Modmic 4.0 Unidirectional,
Z170A M7 MOBO,
and have Win 10.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 1, 2016)

Is it pointed the wrong way. I not making fun I done this


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Plugged it in the correct port?
Have you tried on the back of the case as well as the front?


----------



## verycharbroiled (Sep 1, 2016)

long shot but pull the foam windscreen off and check that the rear port is open and not clogged/covered etc.. uni directional mics use the rear port (can be just a little hole) to get their direction properties.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 1, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Is it pointed the wrong way. I not making fun I done this


I'm thinking along this same way but I do wonder about the "clicking" and "bumping" sounds you say it is picking up. "Clicking" at least could be electronic sounds (that is, not sounds coming through the air). Not sure about "bumping". So are you sure these are sounds the mic is picking up through the air, or could it be sounds the mic (or the mic amplifier) is producing through interference or some other means?

And just to clarify, I note there are 4 different MODMIC 4.0 models, 2 omni and 2 uni. Exactly which do you have? If the one with mute, are you sure it is off.


JBG123 said:


> finally tried using my modmic after weeks in storage


Is this mic new and this is the first you have used it? Or have you used it before and it worked properly?


----------



## JBG123 (Sep 3, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I'm thinking along this same way but I do wonder about the "clicking" and "bumping" sounds you say it is picking up. "Clicking" at least could be electronic sounds (that is, not sounds coming through the air). Not sure about "bumping". So are you sure these are sounds the mic is picking up through the air, or could it be sounds the mic (or the mic amplifier) is producing through interference or some other means?
> 
> And just to clarify, I note there are 4 different MODMIC 4.0 models, 2 omni and 2 uni. Exactly which do you have? If the one with mute, are you sure it is off.
> Is this mic new and this is the first you have used it? Or have you used it before and it worked properly?


First time using it, and it's the modmic 4.0 with mute.



Caring1 said:


> Plugged it in the correct port?
> Have you tried on the back of the case as well as the front?


Tried multiple ports, front port picks up my voice but has to be boosted (has crazy static noise) and the rare port only picks up clicking and bumping.



verycharbroiled said:


> long shot but pull the foam windscreen off and check that the rear port is open and not clogged/covered etc.. uni directional mics use the rear port (can be just a little hole) to get their direction properties.


It's double sided, but I've tried both sides.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 3, 2016)

Got another computer you can try it on? You need to verify if the problem is with your sound card, or the mic. If it does the same thing on another computer, return it.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 7, 2016)

My bet is, on windows 10, reinstalling realtek drivers would most likely fix issues.


----------

